# I need help buying MMA shorts? read below.



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok so my style of fashion is sporting fighting/UFC/mma clothes. unlike all the other kids at my school who wear varsity jackets, obey snapbacks and all that mainstream stuff. i need help buying shorts that i can wear when i'm not at the gym like when i'm at public. i bought 2 everlast shorts that i wear in public but the problem with one of them is that the shorts i bought were reversible meaning you can wear both inside and outside. i bought the shorts thinking i was going to get pockets on the side i wanted but it turns it the pockets are on the ugly side. not only that, the pockets are too small my phone,keys, ipod keep falling out. so do you guys know any cool MMA related shorts i could wear? for jeans i wear levi's only so yea.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

http://toezup.com/

I have always liked the shorts they sell here, not only do i like the style but the owner of te site is a member here from a while back and is a true fan of the sport and not just a company trying to capalize on the mma craze


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

What M_D was actually trying to say was 

www.AbilityFightWear.com

Owned by me, so feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

sorry not to sound like a douchebag but i was looking for shorts like these
http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/images/2007/2008_chuck_liddell_e.jpg
except with pockets or a brand i'm a familiar with maybe like shorts with the tapout logo but without all the skulls and the heavy metal stuff. will that still make me look like a douchebag? i just want to wear clothing that describes who i am and what i like


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

MCDOJO101 said:


> sorry not to sound like a douchebag but i was looking for shorts like these
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/images/2007/2008_chuck_liddell_e.jpg
> except with pockets or a brand i'm a familiar with maybe like shorts with the tapout logo but without all the skulls and the heavy metal stuff. will that still make me look like a douchebag? i just want to wear clothing that describes who i am and what i like


Not douchebag and tapout don't go together.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

idk what to buy i just need 1 more short. all the good clothes are gone now
unless i can buy a custom short and put a google image of chuck liddell on it


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Dude, its not hard to find board shorts...

http://www.mmawarehouse.com/boardshorts/boardshorts,default,sc.html


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Intermission said:


> Dude, its not hard to find board shorts...
> 
> http://www.mmawarehouse.com/boardshorts/boardshorts,default,sc.html


already checked it out. looking for much cheaper shorts i'm on a tight budget and the shorts are pretty plain too.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

You want a brand you have "heard of" but your on a budget? Not possible.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

i bought the everlast shorts for $15 it was on sale. the original price was around $25-30


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Is this a good tapout shirt?
http://www.centurymma.com/assets/images/90135-tapout-xxl.jpg
i think it looks pretty sick without the skulls and a skyline of las vegas


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MCDOJO101 said:


> Is this a good tapout shirt?
> http://www.centurymma.com/assets/images/90135-tapout-xxl.jpg
> i think it looks pretty sick without the skulls and a skyline of las vegas


I don't know if it's a good t-shirt, have a look at it....does it look good?


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

I seriously have to doubt whether you're actually interested in MMA for love of the sport, or to just try to look badass.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't wear MMA clothing to look tough. It's the design I like. That's like saying why do shufflers wear obey snapbacks and skinny jeans


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

MCDOJO101 said:


> I don't wear MMA clothing to look tough. It's the design I like. That's like saying why do shufflers wear obey snapbacks and skinny jeans


If it's the design you like then why are you asking us?


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

beardsleybob said:


> If it's the design you like then why are you asking us?


I like the design but I hate it when people misunderstand that I wear it to look tough. I used to dress like a cholo wearing swap meet pro5 and los angeles dodgers sweater with grey and khaki dickies. but I dress differently now


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

MCDOJO101 said:


> I like the design but I hate it when people misunderstand that I wear it to look tough. I used to dress like a cholo wearing swap meet pro5 and los angeles dodgers sweater with grey and khaki dickies. but I dress differently now


Maybe you should stop worrying about how others perceive you and just wear the design you like? :hug:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

What an odd little thread.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

MCDOJO101 said:


> I like the design but I hate it when people misunderstand that I wear it to look tough. I used to dress like a cholo wearing swap meet pro5 and los angeles dodgers sweater with grey and khaki dickies. but I dress differently now


Tapout gear is what it is. Are you going to use "Hey I know I seem like a tough guy but don't let the clothes fool ya" as an icebreaker at parties? You wear Tapout then you're going to look a douche, that's how it is. You may be, you may not. But what's worse is the fact you actually look for approval. Either wear it and not give a shit or leave it.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

beardsleybob said:


> Tapout gear is what it is. Are you going to use "Hey I know I seem like a tough guy but don't let the clothes fool ya" as an icebreaker at parties? You wear Tapout then you're going to look a douche, that's how it is. You may be, you may not. But what's worse is the fact you actually look for approval. Either wear it and not give a shit or leave it.


Good point.


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

If your on a budget, just go and buy some MMA Elite stuff at Wally world.


----------

